# 4130, 520, 853?



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is there a quality or ride difference between these types of steel? Why choose one over the other? Sorry for the vague questions, but I dont know the best way to phrase my thoughts.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've got a double butted 4130 chromoly frame and a Reynolds 853 frame. Both are tig welded. I've also had a Columbus Thron fillet brazed steel frame that is sort of comparable to the 520 but closer to 531 steel from memory.

The 4130 frame is probably the stiffest of the 3. Tubing diameter is also a little larger on the 4130 frame and it's the heaviest of the 3.

The Columbus Thron frame was one i'd made myself. It was my first mtb and i really liked it. Only problem was the builder who helped me didn't like the s-bend seat stays i shaped and insisted i use straight stays with the little bend at the top. The frame had a little bit of give in the rear because i ended up using seat stays from the Thron road tubeset but they weren't very strong and i broke them.

The 853 frame is a good combination of both of the above frames. It's the lightest of the 3. the front end is nice and stiff. The rear end transfers power nicely but has a little bit of give to make the ride more comfortable.

Hope that helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

it all depends on you (the rider), the diameters you choose, the wall thicknesses, and the butts. this is where the real art of frame design lies.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

There all Steel based alloy's , so thy will dampen road vibration , give a generally nice ride fee and make a frame that should last you for years to come.
Now given that layman's generalization read up on my feeling below:

4130 is primarily straight gauge tubing , IE: military spec 4130 chromoly 9 out of ten times made by Plymouth mills .

520/535/623/725 etc. These are Heat-Treated tube set's from Renoylds 
The tube thickness and dia will vary between series , there will also be differences in heat-treatment of the tubes . But in the end these all came from the same base alloy as the Straight gauge 4130 tubes just these have been manipulated and heat treated to increase stiffness and strength. Ride feel will be pretty straight forward , most depending on thickness and dia used.

British T-45 chromoly 
Slightly stiffer and more dense than U.S. mill spec 4130 this stuff is primarily used by the UK automotive industry for such things as the sway bars on your neighbor's Lotus you love to hate so much!

True-Temper OX platinum , supertherm and S-3 tube set's 
these are True-Temper Air hardened alloy tube set's , these are much stiffer than normal steel tube set's like straight gauge 4130 and similar Renoylds offers .
The difference and benefit of "air-hardening " well these tubes are for one almost bullet proof , the steel is very stiff and has a much denser alloy structure than standard alloy steels . not too mention this stuff welds amazing under the proper heat conditions. Tube thickness and dia vary between numerous tube offerings from TruTemper but in my opinion this is the best steel you can buy currently .
I like the ride feel of the True-Temper tube set's and have never had a frame failure using this stuff! True-Temper = gods metal

853 = Renoylds Air hardening offering , from what i can tell this stuff isn't as pure or as clean to weld as the True-Temper stuff , This being said 853 is noticeably stiffer and much more dense as they start with temper and treated British t-45 chromoly ( more on that above) Then Renoylds does their in house magic to make this stuff stiffer than brick , i personally dont like building frame in this stuff as i think it's TOO stiff and I can tell the difference in end ride feel . IE: the material is soo stiff it transmits too much vibration and road chatter and thus the steel has lost it's Feel of steel ride. 

There are other steel tube set's out there from such makers as Dedacchi and Columbus but I'm not as familiar with this stuff so i'll keep my big ole mouth shut and let the builder who really use this stuff elaborate on their feeling about these tube set's 

-Brad


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers guys. Great write up evil. I have a columbus thron 4130 frame, and a 520 frame. Both of which ride nice. It feels like the 4130 tubes are thinner then the 520. I really cant feel a difference in ride quality. The 4130 frame is probably the most appealing frame I have seen. I didnt know if should ditch one of the alum frames for a 853. Thanks again.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> There all Steel based alloy's , so thy will dampen road vibration , give a generally nice ride fee and make a frame that should last you for years to come.
> Now given that layman's generalization read up on my feeling below:
> 
> 4130 is primarily straight gauge tubing , IE: military spec 4130 chromoly 9 out of ten times made by Plymouth mills .
> ...


Wow! No offense, but I don't even know where to begin.


----------

